# Is 'faalt ons' een aanvaardbare vertaling van 'is failing us'?



## eno2

Hallo,

<... the system we have right now* is failing us*, working only for the rich few. The luxury so few of us enjoy in the global north is based on the suffering of people in the global south.  Greta Thunberg>

<het systeem dat we nu hebben, faalt ons en werkt alleen voor de rijken. De luxe van de weinigen in het noorden van de wereld is gebaseerd op het lijden van de velen in het zuiden van de wereld.
Greta Thunberg>

Ik heb zo het gevoel dat 'faalt ons' geen goed Nederlands is (?), maar ik zie zo één twee drie niet veel beters. "Schiet tekort"? "Schiet ons tekort" gaat niet...dus "wij-ons" valt weg.

Ik heb nog wel meer problemen met 'to fail' en afgeleiden.
Hoe vertaal je 'fail-safe'? Faalvrij?  Faalveilig? Het zal meestal wel fail-safe blijven...


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens mij is "faalt ons" niet goed.

Ik zou het vertalen als "laat ons in de steek".

"Fail-safe" vertaalt VD E-N als "faalveilig".


----------



## eno2

Faalt ons is niet goed maar "laat ons in de steek" is niet precies  hetzelfde (qua connotatie en bedoeling), is  ook 'laat ons vallen', meer dan 'schiet tekort'.

OK in faalveilig kan 'faal' dan wel behouden bijven.

Ik zie eigenlijk niet veel graten in het gebruik van 'faalt ons', al is het niet correct.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik zie eigenlijk niet veel graten in het gebruik van 'faalt ons',


Ik wel. In het Nederlands is "falen" een onovergankelijk werkwoord. (VD vermeldt wel 1 betekenis van "falen" waar het overgankelijk kan gebruikt worden, maar dan betekent het "niet treffen" (dus ergens naast schieten) en draagt de vlag "gewestelijk")


----------



## eno2

Ik heb 'laat ons in plan' gebruikt.

Edit
Ik zag nu: (Reverso) 
Laat ons vallen
stelt ons teleur

De New Deal heeft jarenlang gewerkt... maar we moeten nu iets nieuws proberen voordat he*t ons tekort schiet.*

Dus toch: voordat het ONS tekort schiet 
(Ik vind het niet klinken)

fails us - Vertaling naar Nederlands - voorbeelden Engels | Reverso Context


----------



## eno2

Andere
<schiet tekort* tegenover* ons>
<faalt zwaar *tegenove*r ons>
<doet *ons *zwaar tekort>
<schaadt ons zwaar>

<Don't fail me > zou zoiets kunnen zijn als 'stel me niet teleur' en <he failed me> hij stelde mij teleur.


----------



## ThomasK

INteressant punt. Voor mij is "faalt ons" ook uitgesloten. Ik denk aan "in de steek laten" omdat je zo die betrokkenheid in de verf zet, maar het is eigenlijk te actief, denk ik. "Tekortschieten" zou misschien ook kunnen (maar ik zou het niet met "tegenover ons" combineren), maar het is mij te objectief, waardoor een combinatie met "ons" wat vreemd aanvoelt. Het lijkt mij dat je er ook wat mee worstelt, Eno2. Ik vond ergens 'teleurstellen' als vertaling, maar dan zou ik denken aan een perfectum: _He thought he had failed his family_. Nee, ik zie niet goed hoe je het perfect kunt vertalen, maar iedereen snapt duidelijk de "kernbetekenis".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_In plan laten_ had ik nog nooit gehoord. Is dat iets nieuws? Wordt dat vaak gebruikt? Ik dacht eerst dat het een verschrijving was, maar het blijkt letterlijk vertaald Frans te zijn, _laisser en plan_.


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, dat herken ik wel, maar het is (nog ;-)) geen Standaardnederlands. Op zich lijkt het mij hier wel nuttig, minder dramatisch dan "in de steek laten", maar je kunt/mag het volgens mij hier niet gebruiken.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Bij dat soort Engels waarvoor geen exacte 1-op-1-vertaling bestaat, moet je het origineel durven loslaten in plaats van per se dezelfde zinsconstructie aan te houden. 

Wat zou een actievoerder in deze context spontaan in normaal Nederlands hebben kunnen zeggen om dezelfde boodschap over te brengen? Mogelijkheden zat, bijvoorbeeld: _Het systeem deugt niet! Het bevoordeelt een rijke elite.._.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Op zich lijkt het mij hier wel nuttig, minder dramatisch dan "in de steek laten", maar je kunt/mag het volgens mij hier niet gebruiken.


Een nuttig onderscheid veronderstelt dat mensen weten wat het betekent. Serieus, ik had het nog nooit gehoord en ik ben wel wat gewend qua Nederlands met een Frans keurslijf, want ik heb familie in Brussel en omgeving.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, hoor: soms moet je de al te letterlijke vertaling loslaten. Vraag is alleen wanneer. ;-) _[Oh, if I knew…]_ Hier vond ik het interessant om de verschillende versies tegen elkaar af te wegen, los van publicatie, om zo precies mogelijk het origineel weer te geven. Ik vind "Het systeem deugt niet" best mogelijk maar in een ander register verwoord, heel direct. Ik zou het zelf niet zo vertalen, tenzij ik de vrijheid krijg om het als een pamflet te her-schrijven…

@Hans Molenslag: daarom helaas onbruikbaar...


----------



## eno2

'Fails us' is weer zo een van die lapidaire hits die een perifrase nodig hebben, of inderdaad een wisseling van register. In feite komt 'laat ons in de steek' het dichtst in de buurt inderdaad, in deze en in veel contexten.



eno2 said:


> <Don't fail me > zou zoiets kunnen zijn als 'stel me niet teleur' en <he failed me> hij stelde mij teleur.



Beschaam mijn vertrouwen niet...
Hij schond mijn vertrouwen....


----------



## Rawr8417

Je kunt prima 'tekortschieten' gebruiken zonder 'ons':

Ons huidige systeem schiet tekort en bedient alleen de rijke minderheid.

'In de steek laten' vind ik in deze context niet ideaal.


----------



## eno2

Je kan. Maar niet zo prima.  Het specifieke over   'us' =de jongeren sprekende  verwijt van falen  in de voorbeeldzin….verdwijnt dan.  En dat specifieke verwijt  is precies wat hen mobiliseert. 

Het schiet tekort in het algemeen ja, maar het schiet vooral de jongeren tekort. Je moet zien wie het zegt en waarom.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Je kan. Maar niet zo prima.  Het specifieke over   'us' =de jongeren sprekende  verwijt van falen  in de voorbeeldzin….verdwijnt dan.  En dat specifieke verwijt  is precies wat hen mobiliseert.
> 
> Het schiet tekort in het algemeen ja, maar het schiet vooral de jongeren tekort. Je moet zien wie het zegt en waarom.


Vind ik ook, maar "het schiet X tekort" kan ik niet zeggen...


----------



## eno2

Dan moet het maar 'laat ons in de steek' wezen.
(Laat ons in de kou? - gaat niet, over de klimaatopwarming....)


----------



## AllegroModerato

Werkt niet voor ons?


----------



## eno2

Goed idee. 
In andere contexten jazeker,  maar niet zo goed  in deze, wegens te zwak, vind ik persoonlijk. En ook al omdat je dat twee keer 'werkt ' hebt.
...werkt niet voor ons, het werkt alleen voor de rijken...

Misschien: doet niets voor ons?


----------



## marrish

Wij hebben aan het systeem dat we op dit ogenblik hebben, helemaal niets, het werkt alleen voor de enkele rijken.


----------



## eno2

In dezelfde modus: 

Het systeem dat we nu hebben houdt met ons geen rekening, het werkt alleen voor de rijken.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> INteressant punt. Voor mij is "faalt ons" ook uitgesloten. Ik denk aan "in de steek laten" omdat je zo die betrokkenheid in de verf zet, maar het is eigenlijk te actief, denk ik. "Tekortschieten" zou misschien ook kunnen (maar ik zou het niet met "tegenover ons" combineren), maar het is mij te objectief, waardoor een combinatie met "ons" wat vreemd aanvoelt. Het lijkt mij dat je er ook wat mee worstelt, Eno2. Ik vond ergens 'teleurstellen' als vertaling, maar dan zou ik denken aan een perfectum: _He thought he had failed his family_. Nee, ik zie niet goed hoe je het perfect kunt vertalen, *maar iedereen snapt duidelijk de "kernbetekenis".*


Van wat? Van het oorpronkelijk Engels of van de Nederlandse 'benaderingen?

*We are failing them* (Personal care should be free for over-65s, says thinktank)

We laten hen in de steek....
We laten hen over aan hun lot ...
En andere bloemrijke varianten.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik bedoelde: van de onjuiste letterljke vertaling in het Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

Dank je.
We moesten falen  overgankelijk maken ten behoeve van '"faalt mij,  faalt jou, faalt hem, faalt ons' 'faalt jullie, faalt hen'.


----------



## eno2

Sorry dat ik aandring en het inwrijf. De Engelsen kunnen namelijk kort en goed zeggen dat het beleid faalt, en met één woordje eraaan toevoegen tegenover wie het faalt.  En wij nog niet. 
Waarschijnlijk gedraag ik me nu als een pedante would-be taalverbeteraar.


----------

